# Eine Bean von einer anderen Bean aufrufen



## internet (11. Mrz 2010)

Hallo, 
ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe eine ManagedBean um micht einzuloggen "AuthMgdBean.class".
Jetzt möchte ich Methoden einer anderen MgdBean aufrufen. 
Bzw. wenn sich der User einloggt, soll eine Methode einer anderen MgdBean aufgerufen werden bzw. eine Liste ausgegeben, welche durch die Methode aus der anderen MgdBean aufgerufen wird. 

Jetzt habe ich aber das Problem, dass ich immer eine NullPointerException bekomme.

So greife ich auf die andere Bean drauf zu:

```
// Zugriff auf andere Beans
andereMgdBean ev = (andereMgdBean) FacesContext.getCurrentInstance().getExternalContext().getSessionMap().get("andereBean");
```

Das geht auch, aber wenn ich dann folgende Methode aufrufe möchte, dann bekomme ich immer eine NullPointerException, ich vermute, dass die Attribute in der anderen Bean noch nicht initalisiert wurden...

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## fastjack (16. Mrz 2010)

Prüf doch erstmal ab, was null ist, und was in der Map ist ...


----------



## JanHH (20. Mrz 2010)

Also Bean A will eine Methode von Bean B aufrufen, richtig?

Das würde ich ganz anders lösen.. Von vorneherein bei der Konfiguration der Beans Bean B als Parameter an Bean A übergeben, so dass Bean A eine Membervariable hat, die Bean B referenziert.


----------

